# Azure/Ford Electric Steering Pump



## DDDvvv (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice pump. The only way to get them can codes is by someone pulling them off an operational vehicle. And if you by chance succeed in this, then you have to supply a canbus controller to drive the pump.

Since The manufacturers never give up their can codes..., The fastest and easiest way is to tear apart the electronic module, bypass the electronics, and hook up the two wires feeding the motor (usually red and black) with 12v power.


----------



## Madmac (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi DDDvvv

It would be good if things were that simple. Most auto electric motors in pumps have been some variety of 3 phase for the last 10 / 15 years.

I have uploaded a photo showing the inside of this unit (www.chamtech.demon.co.uk) and you can see in the lower left the 5 power connections to the driver module ...2 power plus 3 to the motor.

Supplying the CAN bus commands is easy as I have designed a VCU to control the other CAN bus devices etc.

I could lift the control micro, a 166 derivative with flash, and write some code....if I had a complier, programming adaptor etc. Probably easier to hack the CAN bus messages.

That also has the advantage that if I ever need to replace the unit I can fit any Ford part.


----------



## Madmac (Mar 14, 2008)

Managed to find information so that it will run for a short time. Might stop due to no pressure build up. Will wait to continue until I have a test loop with fluid rather than run it dry

Can id's with parameters:

BO_ 128 x80: 8 pas
SG_ SteeringWheelAngle_pas: 7|[email protected] (0.1,0) [-1000|1000] "degrees" Vector__XXX
SG_ SteeringWheelRotSpeed_pas: 23|[email protected] (0.1,0) [-3000|3000] "deg/sec" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehicleSpeed_pas: 38|[email protected] (0.1,0) [0|327.67] "km/k" Vector__XXX
SG_ SensorInitialized: 53|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|1] "Boolean" Vector__XXX
SG_ PumpEnable: 51|[email protected] (1,0) [0|3] "enum" Vector__XXX
SG_ SWARstatus: 49|[email protected] (1,0) [0|3] "enum" Vector__XXX
SG_ SteeringMessageNumber: 63|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "enum" Vector__XXX

BO_ 662 x296: 8 pas
SG_ VehicleSpeedCounter: 4|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|15] "cnt" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehicleSpeed: 23|[email protected]+ (0.01,0) [0|320] "km/h" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehicleSpeedQF: 39|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|3] "enum" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehicleSpeedUB: 35|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|2] "Boolean" Vector__XXX

BO_ 644 x284: 8 pas
SG_ PowerModeUB: 5|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|1] "Boolean" Vector__XXX
SG_ PowerModeQF: 9|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|3] "enum" Vector__XXX
SG_ PowerMode: 38|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|10] "enum" Vector__XXX
SG_ CarMode: 45|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|15] "enum" Vector__XXX

BO_ 1195 x4AB: 8 pas
SG_ PowerModeExt_D_actlUB: 32|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|1] "Boolean" Vector__XXX
SG_ PowerModeExt_D_act: 47|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|11] "enum" Vector__XXX

BO_ 1024 x400: 8 pas
SG_ VehConfParamHS8: 7|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehConfParamHS7: 15|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehConfParamHS6: 23|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehConfParamHS5: 31|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehConfParamHS4: 39|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehConfParamHS3: 47|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehConfParamHS2: 55|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehConfParamHS1: 63|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX

BO_ 1029 x405: 8 pas
SG_ VehInfoParamHS8: 7|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehInfoParamHS7: 15|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehInfoParamHS6: 23|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehInfoParamHS5: 31|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehInfoParamHS4: 39|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehInfoParamHS3: 47|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehInfoParamHS2: 55|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehInfoParamHS1: 63|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "u8" Vector__XXX

BO_ 320 x140: 8 pas
SG_ EngineSpeedQF: 54|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|3] "enum" Vector__XXX
SG_ EngineSpeed: 52|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|8191] "rpm" Vector__XXX

BO_ 118 x76: 8 pas
SG_ SteeringAngleSign: 6|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|1] "Boolean" Vector__XXX
SG_ SteeringAngleStatus: 5|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|3] "enum" Vector__XXX
SG_ SteeringAngleCounter: 3|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|15] "cnt" Vector__XXX
SG_ SteeringAngleCS: 15|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "enum" Vector__XXX
SG_ SteeringAngleCRSign: 23|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|1] "Boolean" Vector__XXX
SG_ SteeringAngleCRShortFilt: 22|[email protected]+ (0.06104,0) [0|2000.09768] "deg/s" Vector__XXX
SG_ SteeringAngleCR: 38|[email protected]+ (0.06104,0) [0|2000.09768] "deg/s" Vector__XXX
SG_ SteeringAngle: 54|[email protected]+ (0.04395,0) [0|1440.10965] "deg" Vector__XXX

BO_ 576 x240: 8 pas
SG_ EpasFailed: 15|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|1] "Boolean" Vector__XXX
SG_ Ehpas_IDC_mode: 9|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|2] "enum" Vector__XXX

BO_ 79 x4F: 8 pas
SG_ EngRun_D_ReqSte_UB: 63|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|1] "Boolean" Vector__XXX
SG_ EngRun_D_ReqSte: 62|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|3] "enum" Vector__XXX
SG_ EPSWarningEHPAS_UB: 57|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|1] "Boolean" Vector__XXX
SG_ EPSWarningEHPAS: 56|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|1] "Boolean" Vector__XXX

for anybody else wanting to use this pump.


----------



## bjcouche (May 17, 2013)

Madmac, I may be interested in your findings at a later date when I get to working on th power steering in my EV. I have a controller that I will be using or controlling my DMOC. I am familiar with CAN control, however I am not familiar with the format of which you posted your data? Was it a Vector data dump? Can you give an example of one of rows of data and tell what is the ID, byte position (0-7) and scaling? The variable names aren't real helpful to a can analyzer unless one has the vector database from the factory.
Brian


----------



## Madmac (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Brian

The above comes from a Azure / Ford document that lists the CAN bus as used in the Azure Connect.
Using that along with a CAN bus dump available at evtv from a Connect that Jack Rickard owns.

The last block listed above for example is id x4f which is sent out by the pump around a 100 times a second to give its status. Using the dump you can work out what is being sent / received by the various id's.

When I get some oil in it and play again I will work out the mapping and post the details.



BO_ 128 x80: 8 pas
ID in decimal xin hex: number of bytes in packet Subsystem (Power Assist Steering, pas)

SG_ SteeringWheelAngle_pas: 7|[email protected] (0.1,0) [-1000|1000] "degrees" Vector__XXX
signal name: startbit l number of bits @sign (resolution, offset) [min value l max value] "units"

SG_ SteeringWheelRotSpeed_pas: 23|[email protected] (0.1,0) [-3000|3000] "deg/sec" Vector__XXX
SG_ VehicleSpeed_pas: 38|[email protected] (0.1,0) [0|327.67] "km/k" Vector__XXX
SG_ SensorInitialized: 53|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|1] "Boolean" Vector__XXX
SG_ PumpEnable: 51|[email protected] (1,0) [0|3] "enum" Vector__XXX
SG_ SWARstatus: 49|[email protected] (1,0) [0|3] "enum" Vector__XXX
SG_ SteeringMessageNumber: 63|[email protected]+ (1,0) [0|255] "enum" Vector__XXX

Depending on how you look at it start bit will be 63-startbit


----------



## bjcouche (May 17, 2013)

Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for. I have the data jump that Jack Rickard gathered from the Transit. I sorted through it in excel and picked out all the data to and from the DMOC to see how the data was being sent. I wrote software to control the DMOC but haven't gotten the time to test it yet. It'll probablly be a couple months until then, but I saw your post and I was keeping my eyes out for a power steering solution. When I find good CAN info on a proprietary product I quickly archive it as that info is difficult to find.

I don't suppose you've worked with the CAN data to control a US Hybrid DC-DC converter? I've worked with the high power ones but I need some info on the smaller ones. The can spec might be the same, we'll see.

Brian


----------



## Madmac (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Brian

I acquired a couple of the TDK DC to DC converters but have not got round to working out pinout or control. I suspect they will be close to the steering pump as the three pins are likely to be enable and CAN bus.
I got the DMOC running with a Ford Seimens motor using the CAN bus command docs that were available. Probably not going to use them as they are so bulky for my conversion

Just getting ready to work out the aircon compressor.....trying to find out if I can run it dry or not.

George McDuff


----------



## flightrail john (Feb 10, 2011)

I am trying to get one of these pumps to work on a little crane we have. It arrived without electric or hydraulic connectors (New, had plastic plugs instead). I was not able to access your pictures, could you perhaps post pinouts again? My pump has two large spade terminals in one port and three smaller pins on a second socket. I'm also looking for a hp hydraulic adapter. The pump body has a machined port with a threaded hole nearby for some kind of flange/o-ring connector. Any suggestions? I'm hoping I can get the pump to run without any special inputs. We only use it about 25hrs/year and it doesn't have any other electrical loads to speak of. Thanks


----------



## rreinha (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Azure/Ford Electric Steering Pump with CAN ID's*



Madmac said:


> Just getting round to working on the Azure / Ford power steering pump. I acquired a couple of them at the Azure auction. The Ford part number is BG91-3K514-FC and seems to be used on the following Ford IC vehicles, Galaxy, S-Max, and Mondeo. They seem to be readily available at good prices.
> 
> The part number BG91-3K514-AB appears to be the same pump assembly but fitted with a tank reservoir with filler cap.
> 
> ...


Can someone re-post or email me the picture of the pins out for this pump?
I need to know which is the Battery +/- on the power in and the power control


----------



## flightrail john (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Azure/Ford Electric Steering Pump with CAN ID's*

I too, am hoping for some help getting one of these pumps to run. It sounds like the ones that have been installed on cars have some default program to run with power to mains and to one pin. Wish I had more info. There is a company selling a power steering conversion for Porsches which also uses a variant of this pump. I think that the pumps that RREINHA and I have have not been programmed. If any of you have figured out how to get one of these unused pumps to run, please post some info. Thanks


----------



## rreinha (Dec 11, 2013)

found it
File attached


----------



## guardian452 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have this pump working great, thanks for the above info. Could somebody provide the part numbers for the connector assembly C1463A? (I'm just using spade sockets for now).

I've already ordered the service pigtail for the signal connector, the power connector is proving more difficult to find! Also, on my pump the connector keying looks slightly different than the diagram posted above.

(If I had to guess, it might be a TE part just from looking at it, but that's impossible to know for sure. The PN and logo are on the backside of the connector in the pump itself)


----------



## jasonx (Jun 21, 2013)

Are you still looking for the cables to fit these?
I have the harness LV high current cables.
I have attached an image let me know if its what you are looking for and I will send the pics of the cables and ends.




guardian452 said:


> I have this pump working great, thanks for the above info. Could somebody provide the part numbers for the connector assembly C1463A? (I'm just using spade sockets for now).
> 
> I've already ordered the service pigtail for the signal connector, the power connector is proving more difficult to find! Also, on my pump the connector keying looks slightly different than the diagram posted above.
> 
> (If I had to guess, it might be a TE part just from looking at it, but that's impossible to know for sure. The PN and logo are on the backside of the connector in the pump itself)


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

jasonx said:


> Are you still looking for the cables to fit these?
> I have the harness LV high current cables.
> I have attached an image let me know if its what you are looking for and I will send the pics of the cables and ends.


Do you still have these cables?


----------



## jasonx (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes I still have some. If I remember right it is these ones which I have on ebay.
http://www.ebay.co.uk

The other one is on the full main wiring loom which I also have for sale on ebay connection C210S see my other items.
If you want any pm me first.
Thank you


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

PM sent...


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone know if there is any availability of the hydraulic connector for this thing? Or at least what the part number is?


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Hollie Maea said:


> Anyone know if there is any availability of the hydraulic connector for this thing? Or at least what the part number is?


Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## jasonx (Jun 21, 2013)

Hollie Maea said:


> Anyone? Bueller?


Are you looking for the power steering lines as I may have some of those if you know the part number your looking for.
Thank you


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

jasonx said:


> Are you looking for the power steering lines as I may have some of those if you know the part number your looking for.
> Thank you


I don't know, unfortunately. Anyway, we ended up switching to a different pump for this project. Try to sort this one out later.


----------



## Ekomotors (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello,

Currently I'm trying to run this pump.
Can anybody help me and tell if all listed abobe 10 CAN messages need to be sent for running the pump?
Or to run the pump I need to send just a few messages?

Regards,
Oleg


----------



## a1234 (Feb 5, 2015)

Is anybody successfully running the Galaxy pump and able to control it completely?
Which messages are needed?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## kdbrown (Dec 4, 2016)

I am having trouble with my power steering as well. 
If I get the info posted above to a Ford service guy, would they be able to simply replace the pump without the difficulty with code?

Please advise
Thanks
Kevin.
Calgary, Canada


----------



## Ludo (Oct 4, 2018)

I saw that you have commited part of the dbc file. do you have the complete one? can you share it, please? would be so helpful!!!


----------

